# جدول حديد التسليح (مم)



## safwat ahmed (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
مطلوب ارسال جدول حديد التسليح بلمم ومساحة المقطع و الوزن كجم /م ط
م / صفوت:56::56:


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
غن شاء الله تجد ما تبحث عنه في الملف المرفق

دمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م/ احمد عبدالله (25 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.atheer (25 مارس 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مصطفى الراوي (26 مارس 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## haiderhassan (28 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو المناع (30 مارس 2010)

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## ابوكيفه (30 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع يا غالي


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (31 مارس 2010)

محروسين بعون الله


----------



## العبد لله (31 مارس 2010)

الملف اخي لا يعمل


----------



## فاطمة1 (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## karimco (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله


----------



## tota000 (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا..جدا يأخي علي مساعدتك..


----------



## hassanaki (4 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م احمد عيسي (4 أبريل 2010)

*جدول حديد التسليح*

اسف جدا على التأخير


----------



## عودينا (4 أبريل 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## hassanaki (7 أبريل 2010)

*((**انار الله صباحك بالقرآن .وزادكعافيةواطمئنان.ووهبك* *شفاعةحبيب* *الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان. وايدك* *بنصرمنهعلى الانس* *والجان.وأسألاللهان* *نلتقى فى اعلىالجنان**
**أسأل* *الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى* *ربك** .**وذكرا يشغلوقتك** .**وعفوايغسل ذنبك** .**وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك**
**أسأل الله لكجماليوسف .ومالقارون** .**وحكمة لقمان .وملك* *سليمان** .**وصبر ايوب .وعدل* *عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسولالله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتكوغفر ذلتك* *وادام سرورك**)*​


----------



## م احمد عيسي (7 أبريل 2010)

hassanaki قال:


> *((**انار الله صباحك بالقرآن .وزادكعافيةواطمئنان.ووهبك**شفاعةحبيب**الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان. وايدك**بنصرمنهعلى الانس**والجان.وأسألاللهان**نلتقى فى اعلىالجنان**
> **أسأل**الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى**ربك** .**وذكرا يشغلوقتك** .**وعفوايغسل ذنبك** .**وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك**
> **أسأل الله لكجماليوسف .ومالقارون** .**وحكمة لقمان .وملك**سليمان** .**وصبر ايوب .وعدل**عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسولالله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتكوغفر ذلتك**وادام سرورك**)*​


اجمل دعوه سمعتها على الصبح 
بارك الله فيك وفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## wahid69 (7 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (9 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عاشق السهر (15 أبريل 2010)

اخي الملف لم يعمل 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 أبريل 2010)

أخي الفاضل المهندس / العبد لله - وكلنا عبيد لله -

الملف مرفق مرة تانيه 
ويمكن حساب مساحه المقطع الحديد = ط نق2 وبمعلوميه كثافه الحديد 7850 كجم/م3

يمكن حساب أوزان الحديد 
لأنه في أوقات كتيره جدا يطلب من المهندس حساب أو طلب كميات حديد ويكون طلب مستعجل قوي 
لازم المهندس يحسب من المعادلات 
وهناك طريقه تقريبيه يمكن استعمالها 
وزن المتر الطولي = مربع القطر / 162 وهي طريقه تقريبيه

مثال وزن المتر طولي من حديد قطر 16 مم = 16*16/ 162=1.5802 كجم الطريقه التقريبيه

والحساب من معادله مساحه المقطع والكثافه
مساحه المقطع لحديد 16 مم = ط نق2 = 3.14 *0,8*0,8=2.011 سم2
وزن م ط من حديد قطر 16مم = مساحه المقطع *1 * الكثافه = 2.011*1*7850/10000=1,578 كجم

وهناك طريقه لمعرفه عدد الأسياخ في الطن
عدد الأسياخ في الطن = 13500/ مربع القطر
مثال
عدد الأسياخ من قطر 10مم = 13500/ 10*10 = 135 سيخ لكل طن


دمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## wahbahabeeb (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (16 أبريل 2010)

جدول يبين اوزان حديد التسليح لكل متر طول وكذلك اعداد كل قطر في الطن الواحد 
ومعه ايضا كثافات بعض المواد

ولحساب وزن الحديد طريقه سهله وبسيطه جدا

مساحه = نق^2 * 3.14
الحجم = المساحه * الطول
الوزن = الحجم * الكثافة 

ولحساب عدد الاشياش بالطن 
يتم تقسيم 
1000\وزن الشيش الواحد
وهي طريقه سهله بعض االاخوة مصعبيها

مثلا شيش 12 ملم

مساحته = 0.006^2 * 3.14
=0.00011304 متر مربع
الحجم = 0.00011304 * 12 متر
=0.001356448 متر مكعب
الوزن = 0.001356448 * 7850
= 10.65 وزن الشيش الواحد بطول 12 متر 

عدد الاشياش بالطن = 1000\ 10.65 = 93.89 = 94 شيش بالطن الواحد لقطر 12 ملم 




وشكرا 
المهندس علي الدجيلي


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
م / على الدجيلي شكرا على مشاركتك وايضا على مشاركه الخرسانه مسبقه الصب وسابقه الإجهاد
وارجو أن يتسع صدرك للمناقشه

ولكن ليا ملاحظه على الجدول المرفق
من المتعارف عليه أن كثافه الخرسانه العاديه = 2400 كجم / م3
وكثافه الخرسانه المسلحه = 2500 كجم /م3
وذلك لأن كثافه الحديد في الخرسانه تترواح بين 100 كيلو و 150 كيلو حسب العنصر الإنشائي



ولكن الجدول المرفق في مشاركتك تذكر أن كثافه الخرسانه المسلحه = 2700 كجم/م3

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## أسامه بني عوده (16 أبريل 2010)

بورك فيك
عندي سؤال وهو لماذا تحدث التشققات في الاسقف؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا يؤدي الى مرور المياه


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (16 أبريل 2010)

التشققاقا بالسقف تحدث لاسباب 
اما نسبة الماء كبيرة تؤدي الى حدوث تشققات 
او سوء التغطية وخاصة والجو حار 
الغطاء الخرساني من الاعلى يكون قريب على وجه السقف


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (16 أبريل 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> م / على الدجيلي شكرا على مشاركتك وايضا على مشاركه الخرسانه مسبقه الصب وسابقه الإجهاد
> وارجو أن يتسع صدرك للمناقشه
> 
> ...


 


صحيح كلامك مهندس محمد 
2500 هي الاكثر تستخدم 
وال 2700 تستخدم في بعض الحالات 

شكرا على المتابعه


----------



## شاكر عوض (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mohammad choghari (16 أبريل 2010)

thxxx a lottttt


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (17 أبريل 2010)

أسباب حدوث التشققات (الشروخ) بالأسقف :-
1- زياده مياه الخلط w/c مما يزيد من سرعه تبخر المياه عند الصب .
2- الدمك السيئ للخرسانه أثناء الصب .
3- عدم معاجة الخرسانه عن طريق التغطيه بالخيش أو الرمل مع الرش والغمر بالماء لفترة 5:3 أيام مرتين أو ثلاثه يوميا مع تجنب رش المياه فترات الظهيرة .
4- حركه العمال وتشوين الحديد والفرم الخشبيه اللامة لأعمده الدور التالي على السقف قبل مرور فترة الشك النهائي.

دمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## wadei makar (15 مايو 2010)

thank u v much


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن44 (15 مايو 2010)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (15 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م الجراني (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## lara_oqla (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمودشمس (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحة والعلفية


----------



## alshwafy (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكورين


----------



## alshwafy (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اين الجداول


----------



## عمر المشهداني (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (20 مايو 2010)

منكم نستفيد..شكرا


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## زياد خلوف (22 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مع جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## ss_online1 (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراًُ


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (31 أغسطس 2010)

كوبسة


----------



## سهيل البابلي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الجدول يعمل ميه الميه


----------



## أبومصطفى ابوحجل (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*جدول حديد التسليح*

السلام عليكم والرحمه
الاخ م\ابوبكر 
بعد التحيه
ارجو اضافه معلومه بسيطه تتعلق بجدول الحديد كثير من المهندسين التنفيذيين لا يهتمو بعمل الجداول المطلوبه لتجهيز وتقطيع حديد التسليح بالموقع مما ينتج عن ذلك اسكراب كثير خاصه فى الاعمال الكبيره مما يؤدى ذلك لاضافه حقيقه فى التكلفه الغير ملحوظه.
وشكرا 
م\ محمد حمزه ابوحجل


----------



## مهندس198529 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## enghosssam (9 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكرينننن


----------



## mbondok (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## obama44 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر مهندسنا


----------



## eccnw (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedf80 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## management801 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكركم على مجهودكم المفيد لنا ونأمل التواصل


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ما ادري اخي الملف مشفر على العموم شكرا على المجهود


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الى كل المهندسين العاملين فى مجال الهياكل المعدنيه والجمالونات يشرفنى ان اتعرف عليكم (اسمى صلاح امام محمد) اعمل فى مجال الجمالونات والابراج منذعام 1986 ولدى سابقه اعمال واحب ان اتعرف على مهندسيين متخصصين فى مجالى لكى نتعاون معا عنوان سكنى القاهره شبرا مصر وتليفونى 0124693100 ويشرفنى اتصالكم .


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله لقد قمت بتصنيع وتركيب مصنعى (بلت -اب- سكشن) بوزن 220طن فى منطقه دهشور كما قمت بتصنيع وتركيب برجى اسانسير بارتفاع 85 متر من سطح الارض وبوزن 97 طن كما قمت بتصنيع وتركيب صاله الجمباز داخل نادى الزهور بمدينه نصر كما قمت بتصنيع وتركيب مصنع الفتح للبلاستيك وكذلك مصنع الرخام صلاله فى القاهره الجديده كما قمت بتصنيع ابراج سلالم شركه قنديل للصلب العاشر من رمضان كذلك برج اسانسير وسلالم طؤارى داخل مصنع تيل الفرامل العاشر من رمضان وغيرها وغيرها على اعلى مستوى من الدقه وذلك بشهاده لجان استلام الاعمال .


----------



## ELKAISAR (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*جدول اوزان حديد التسليح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هذا شيت اكسل قمت بعملة 
وهو يحوى جميع اقطار حديد التسليح
ارجو الافادة للجميع


----------



## mdsayed (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف لا يعمل


----------



## م . أبو بكر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الملفات تعمل بشكل جيد ..

يطلب وجود برنامج لفك الضغط Win Rar و إلا فلن يفتح الملف ..

مع التحية


----------



## taha habash (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا يشرفني ان اكون عضوا في ملتقى المهندسين


----------



## taha habash (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم اني اعوذ بك نفس لاتشبع , ومن قلب لايخشع , ومن علم لاينفع , ومن صلاة لاترفع , ومن دعاء لاتسمع .


----------



## محمد قحطان (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شرح تفصيلي مواصفات وطريقة تنفيذ الجابيونات


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## annnas (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر جا اخي الكريم


----------



## ام فطومة (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم غذرا اخي العزبز الملف لايعمل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## egsaadelshemy (25 فبراير 2011)

حياكم الله


----------



## احسان الجنابي (2 مارس 2011)

أخوان ارجو منكم ارسال كتلوك جهاز فحص مقاومة الانضغاط للخرسانة والجهاز مصنوع من شركة ele ,موديل (bs2000d)ويحمل s/n:3601090208


----------



## الساحق الاول (2 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايمن مونش (10 يونيو 2011)

*جدول التسليح*

*طريقة عمل جدول التسليح* 

*طريقه سهلا جدا 
كثافة الحديد = 7850 / 6.17 =1272 
اضرب فى وزن المتر الطولى للقضبان مثلا @12 mm
12*12*6.17 =888. *1272 = 1.13 cm2 المقطع العرضى بلسنتيمتر للمتر الطولي 
ممكن اضرب في 5 في المتر =5.65
مثال اخر @22 
22*22*6.17 =2986 * 1272 =37985 في اي عدد قضبان:1:*​


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (10 يونيو 2011)

ممكن تشوف الصوره هنا

اضغط


----------



## ايمن مونش (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكور الاستاذ الفاضل ولكن الجدول ده يوجد به الاوزان لبعض الاقطار فقط المستخدمه في بعض البلدان العربيه وينقصه الاقطار التاليه [email protected]@[email protected]@ والفكره لمعرفة الوزن هي ضرب اي قطر في نفسه في 617 مثل *12*12*6.17 =888. ده الوزن اما لمعرفة المقطع العرضي بالسنتمتر ** للمتر الطولي ف **كثافة الحديد **= 7850 / 6.17 =1272 ** =888. *1272 = 1.13 cm2*


----------



## emademt (1 أغسطس 2011)

نحن متخصصون فى بيع ماكينات ومعدات معظم القطاعات الصناعية كما يلى:​​1- مجال الصناعات الحديدية​​خطوط انتاج الكمر الصلب



 ولحام الخزانات



 وخطوط انتاج اعمدة الانارة



 وحطوط انتاج شاسيهات المقطورات​​جميع المقصات والتنايات​​ماكينات التخريم CNC​​ماكينات punchingCNC​​ماكينات لحام submerged​​ماكينات قطع اوكسجين وبلازما  CNC​​خطوط التشريح slitting​​ماكينات شنفرة الصاج (القطع المائل) بزوايا محتلفة​​ماكينات تصنيع المشايات المعدنية​​وغيرهااااااااااا​

​ونحن على اتم استعداد للرد على اى استفسارات او عروض اسعار تطلبونها فى هذا الشأن​​ومرفق بعض الصور


​​عماد ميخائيل​​تكنولوجيا الماكينات الهندسية​​0126586975​​[email protected]​



 






























































​


----------



## eng.thualfiqar (1 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر على هذه المساهمة الرائعة استاذ محمود


----------



## محمدعاطف (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وائل عبد المقصود (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور ياخى


----------



## eng ahmed swilam (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## s7goba (9 فبراير 2012)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## omer19877 (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## eng_monsef2011 (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شمالي (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الساحل (20 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (6 فبراير 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## mrafeh (12 مارس 2013)

thaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## أأحمد عبدالعزيز (13 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mm_rh7 (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALIENG2000 (30 أبريل 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (30 أبريل 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## هيثم 1970 (12 يونيو 2013)

شكرا وهذا الجدول مفيد جدا لمهندسي المواقع


----------



## H736272727 (12 يوليو 2014)

*جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل*


----------

